# How to repair a portion of aluminum soffit



## Prodell (Jul 27, 2011)

I would appreciate knowing how to remove a section of aluminum soffit that was damaged by the previous installation of a steel post which held a old TV dish, through the roof.

The steel post has been removed and the roof has been repaired, now I'm left with a 6" hole in the soffit. I have a new piece of aluminum soffit but I am unsure on how to remove the existing damaged section and reinstall the new section.

Any suggestions on how I should tackle this job, would be appreciated.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

If the damaged piece is near the end, you may have luck replacing it. If it is in the middle, it will be very difficult. You may have to remove all the pieces next to it and work your way back to the end. Soffit panels are locked together much like siding. Vinyl is more forgiving and can often be popped out or in. Aluminum will bend if this is attempted.


----------

